# 605.9 Radio and Best AOSP & SENSE ROM?



## CC268

I am going to be installing a new ROM on my girlfriend's INC2 today and just had a few questions. One, is there a radio from the 605.9 update or was that just for my Thunderbolt specifically? Two, what is the best AOSP ROM out right now (my guess would be Liquid 3.2). Third, what is the best Sense ROM out? Most likely I will be installing a sense ROM as she has been running Liquid for a long time now and is running into some bugs. Also, at least for my Thunderbolt Sense ROMS are getting to be really nice and just as fast as AOSP IMHO. Anyways, my focus is on the Sense ROM, something that is new and updated. Any suggestions?


----------



## fixxxer2012

you can't install a tbolt radio on a dinc2 unless you want a paperweight.


----------



## CC268

fixxxer2012 said:


> you can't install a tbolt radio on a dinc2 unless you want a paperweight.


LOL...not what I was asking...read the post next time.


----------



## fc127

Here is a link to the 605.9 stock rom and radio: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11801-latest-ota-and-radio/

Personally, I keep going back and forth between Skyraider Zeus 1.3 and Twisted. These give me the best battery life with Drellisdee's #21 kernal. I can get about 19 hours, with moderate use, overclocked at 1209mHz and undervolted with incredicontrol on the Smartass V2 governor.

I am not a big fan of aosp. I use my phone's camera a lot, so I want a camera that is responsive and takes great pictures. The Sense camera is great.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fixxxer2012

CC268 said:


> LOL...not what I was asking...read the post next time.


sorry i misread what you said.


----------



## CC268

fc127 said:


> Here is a link to the 605.9 stock rom and radio: http://rootzwiki.com...-ota-and-radio/
> 
> Personally, I keep going back and forth between Skyraider Zeus 1.3 and Twisted. These give me the best battery life with Drellisdee's #21 kernal. I can get about 19 hours, with moderate use, overclocked at 1209mHz and undervolted with incredicontrol on the Smartass V2 governor.
> 
> I am not a big fan of aosp. I use my phone's camera a lot, so I want a camera that is responsive and takes great pictures. The Sense camera is great.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, yea Twisted is awesome, really fast


----------



## CC268

fixxxer2012 said:


> sorry i misread what you said.


yea its all good


----------



## sjpritch25

I've been on miui 1.12.9 and the new radio. No problems. I have a crappy signal where i live, but i've noticed a slight better signal. Fewer dropped calls i guess. I haven't tried a sense rom since the new radio flash though.


----------



## Liarsenic

I really liked CondemnedSouls Sabotage Sense. Its really fast and had the best battery life out of any Dinc2 rom I've used. Except for maybe his CM7 rom.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

